# Method Feedern



## Tigersclaw (26. April 2012)

Hey Leute, 
ich wollt dieses Jahr mich so n bisl dem Method Feedern widmen, mit der Hoffnung, die ein oder andere Schleie oder größeren Brassen zu fangen. Gegen n Karpfen hätte ich natürlich auch nichts.

Erste Testversuche liefen auch ganz gut (mehrere gute Brassen um die 30-45 cm) . Jedoch hatte ich auch viele Fehlbisse, oder nennen wirs, ich hab die Bisse nicht verwerten können.

Nun meine Fragen: Gefischt hatte ich den Method-Feederkorb (60 g)als Festmontage mit nem 10-15 cm kurzem Vorfach und nem 10er Boilie am Haar. 
Nun hab ich gesehen, das viele den methodfeeder mit nem Gummiband bzw. gänzlich als Durchlaufmontage verwenden.
Wie fischt ihr den? und welche Vorteile hat das?
Ich hatte mit Absicht ne Festmontage gewählt, weil ich so mit einer Rute Aktiv fischen konnte, und die andere recht passiv liegen lassen konnte.

zu den Fehlbissen: wir haben n sehr guten Plötzenbestand, ich denke mal das die sich um den Boilie gekloppt haben. Soll ich einfach mal n 12 oder 14er Boilie dran machen? Würde das was Bringen?

ach ja: für Karpfenangler gibts super weiche geflochtene Vorfachschnüre, die mir aber doch bisl zu mächtig ist. Gibt es solche Vorfachschnur auch 1-2 Nummern kleiner?

Danke schon mal im vorraus 
claw


----------



## strawinski (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Method Feedern*

also ich habe letztes Jahr damit angefangen. Das typische Blei wo man den Haken reinpappt. Ich habe Mais genommen für den Haken. Es ging wirklich Schlag auf Schlag. Allerdings hatte ich auch ne Menge Aussteiger. Aber ich hatte da noch keine Feederrute. Aber ich war begeistert davon, weil man da die großen kriegt. Man muß jedoch höllisch aufpassen, wenn die Ratsche losgeht, ist der Karpfen schon fast im Gebüsch...Is ne einfache simple Sache ohne 10mal den Futterkorb raus zu schmeißen. Futter habe ich immer selber gemischt mit Semmelmehl, Mais, Zimt, Haferflocken. Nix großes....
dieses Jahr läuft noch nichts damit....Aber was läuft schon zur Zeit.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Ich fisch das ganze auch mit ner Durchlaufmontage, da man die Bisse besser erkennt.

15er Boilies an der Festbleimontage sollten dir aber trotzdem die kleinen rausselektieren.


----------



## Hümpfi (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Tach,
Dein Proplem kann an vielen Sachen liegen. 
Was heißt bei dir du hast die Bisse nicht Verwerten können? Ich lasse die Schnur immer Lose durchhängen und erst wenns die Rute fast vom Feederarm Runterzieht nehme ich die Rute auf. die Ständigen Zupfer die du die ganze Zeit vernimmst sind Schnurschwimmer oder Fische die denn Futterkorb bewegen.

Ob Durchlauf oder Feststehend gefischt wird kommt meiner Mainung nach darauf an wie die Fische beißen. Wenn die Fische eben am Feststehenden nicht hängen, wechsel ich auf Durchlauf. Dabei verändert sich an der Art wie die Bisse quitiert werden jedoch nichts. Die meisten Fische Haken sich auch bei einem Durchlaufenden Korb selbst, natürlich sollten dann aber auch die Haken schön Scharf sein.
mfg


----------



## Paxcom (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Mal ne blöde Frage.

Wieso willst du mit einer Feederrute eine Festbleimontage fischen???

Verstehe ich nicht. Der Sinn der Feederrute ist doch eine sensible Bisserkennung. Wenn du aber eine Selbsthakmontage nutzt, brauchst du doch gar keine Biserkennung mehr. Du drillst einfach wenn der Piper oder der Freilauf los legt. 

Der Fisch hakt sich ja selber, also kein Anschlag notwendig, also muss mann nicht sehen wenn der Fisch beist, sondern drillt doch gleich ohne Anschlag. Dafür brauchts doch keine Feederrute.

Oder klärt mich mal jemand auf. Danke.


----------



## Dunraven (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Google zur Aufklärung einfach Method Feeder. Feedern ist stark im kommen, aber das ist eben der absolute Trend in dem Bereich. Warum er so fischt? Weil es so unglaublich fängig sein soll. Wobei ich dem auch noch nicht viel abgewinnen konnte muss ich sagen.


----------



## Paxcom (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Ich verstehe einfach den Sinn der Kombination nicht. Wieso brauche ich bei einer Selbsthakmontage eine feine Bisserkennung???

Erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Weil man es nicht nur als Selbsthakmontage fischen kann, man kann es auch als Durchlauf fischen.


----------



## kati48268 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Paxcoms Frage ist ja durchaus berechtigt.
Den MF mit Selbsthakmontage kannst'e an jeder Rute fischen, die das Wurfgewicht mitmacht.
Auch dazu sind Feederuten halt gut geeignet, weil sie von Haus aus Power mitbringen.
Und beim Durchlauf die Bisserkennung.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Method Feedern*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Paxcoms Frage ist ja durchaus berechtigt.
> Den MF mit Selbsthakmontage kannst'e an jeder Rute fischen, die das Wurfgewicht mitmacht.
> Auch dazu sind Feederuten halt gut geeignet, weil sie von Haus aus Power mitbringen.
> *Und beim Durchlauf die Bisserkennung.*



Und dann isses kein "the method" mehr sondern stinknormales Feedern, was eine feine Spitze braucht.

Das hat mit dem "Method" aber nix zu tun.
Ich verwende für "the method" keine Feederrute, sondern Karpfenruten/Grundruten und Feederruten zum Feedern.
Von daher ist der Begriff Methodfeedern Quatsch.

Entweder feedern(Bissanzeige über Spitze) oder method(Selbsthakmontage - Bissanzeige über ablaufende Schnur (Bissanzeiger)).

#h


----------



## Paxcom (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Method Feedern*

@Professor,

so ist meine Auffassung ja auch. Einzig und allein das nötige Wurfgewicht wäre ein Argument für eine Feeder.

Weil, Futter und das nötige Gewicht zum selbsthaken, da kommt schon ein wenig zusammen.

Wie schwer sollte der Futterkorb bei Method..... eurer Meinung nach sein?


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Paxcom schrieb:


> @Professor,
> 
> so ist meine Auffassung ja auch. Einzig und allein das nötige Wurfgewicht wäre ein Argument für eine Feeder.



Das schaffen Karpfen-/Grundruten auch.



Paxcom schrieb:


> Wie schwer sollte der Futterkorb bei Method..... eurer Meinung nach sein?




Bei kleinen Haken(10er/12er) und Zielfisch Brassen/Schleie/Großkarausche usw.) reichen Gewichte um 40gr.(bei 12er gehen auch 30 gr.) .

Bei größeren Haken ab 60gr. aufwärts.

#h


----------



## Paxcom (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Mit den Karpfenruten hast du recht.

Meine "schwersten" Ruten haben 100gr. WG. Das dürfte schon knapp werden.

Vielleicht kannst du mir bei einer Kaufentscheidung helfen?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=241139


Danke


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Kenne ich nicht das Material.#d
Wird sich aber schon jemand melden, der das kennt.#6


----------



## Tigersclaw (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Huhu ... sorry hatte bisl was um die Ohren und den Threat bisl aus den augen gelassen...

erstmal danke für die ganzen antworten. War in der zwischenzeit auch wieder am See und trotz verschiedener Änderungen und Test immernoch viele aussteiger

Nun erstmal paar erklärungen zu den ganzen fragen:

1. wieso ich mit festblei/festen futter"korb" fischen wollte: Da man sich beim richtigen feedern eh nicht wirklich auf 2 ruten gleichzeitig konzentrieren kann, war ich mit einer rute am normalen feedern und mit der anderen rute eben "method" feedern...Überlegung war, wenn dort was beisst hängt es durch selbsthakmontage.

2. wieso feederruten: Sind bei mir die eierlegenden Wollmilchsauen.. ich nehme meine 150er HFeeder  beim ansitz auf aal bis zum köfiangeln auf hecht oder Zander. Haben genug power um das mitzumachen. 

3. Art der fehlbisse: Viele aussteiger nach 2-3 sekunden fischkontakt.. Trotz neuer haken und verschiedenen haar/ vorfach längen. Ich glaub 8er oder 10 gamakazu, kann auch 12er sein, ich entscheide das imemr ausm bauch raus. Faustregel war hakenbogen is in etwa so weit wie boilie groß... müsste nachguggen welcher typ genau

4. Ich spanne meist auch da die schnur, weil es auch oft vorkam as der fisch auf mich zu kam und ich sonst den biss nie mitbekommen hätte. 

5. Ich schlage bei jedem sehr deutlichen Rucken an. Hatte früher auch viel länger gewartet, aber da haben mir die Plötzen den Boilie abgekatscht gehabt..

6. meine futterkörbe hab ich bewusst sehr schwer gewählt gehabt 60 oder 80 g.. weil mir die 30 g teile zu leicht vorkamen um wirklich den fisch zu haken...


Claw


----------



## schorle (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Es sollte nicht vergessen werden das es vom "the method" angeln zwei Varianten gibt.
-"method feeder": Hier wird mit eher weichen, kurzen Feederruten gefischt. Das Futter soll sich am Grund, wie beim normalen feedern, schnell vom Futterblei lösen. Der Köder, am sehr kurzen Vorfach, liegt lose auf dem aufgelösten Futter. Es wird wie beim "normalen" feedern in recht kurzen Abständen (meist 10-15 Minuten) erneut ausgeworfen. Die ursprüngliche Art der Montage ist das Futterblei als Festblei, welche allerdings aus Gründen der Fischfreundlichkeit in England teilweise verboten ist, daher gibt es auch Futterbleie die als Durchlaufblei montiert werden.

-"the method": Hier werden schwere Grundruten/Karpfenruten und Bissanzeiger eingesetzt. Das Futter hat eher die Konsistenz von Teig und soll über einen längeren Zeitraum am Futterblei haften. Bei dieser Art des "method" angelns bleiben die Montagen länger liegen als beim "method feedern" (bis zu mehreren Stunden). Die Montage wird im Normalfall als semie-fixed Inline Montage aufgebaut.


----------



## kati48268 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und dann isses kein "the method" mehr sondern stinknormales Feedern,...


Da reitet der Hörr Professör wieder auf Definitionen rum


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ...Von daher ist der Begriff Methodfeedern Quatsch...


Jaja, er hat ja recht.

|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Method Feedern*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da reitet der wieder.....



Wer reitet so spät durch Nacht und Sturm?
Es ist ein Angler - mit Rute und Wurm.
:q

|wavey:


----------



## Tigersclaw (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Method Feedern*

nach schorles definition angle ich wohl mit der Method-Feeder methode ( komisches wort).
Und zur Fischfreundlichkeit ist mein vorfach immer deutlich schwächer, als hauptschnur, das bei abriss eigentlich immer das kurze vorfach reissen sollte.

@definition: dachte feedern heisst einfach nur mit nem futterkorb oder ähnlichem zu angeln.. egal ob mit seitenbissanzeiger, feederrute oder einhängebissanzeiger  Naja egal.. den fischen isses glaub egal wie wir es nennen 
claw


----------



## Andal (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Vielleicht wärs ja zielführend, wenn ihr euch mal auf einen Zielfisch einigen könntet!?

Jedenfalls mach ich daran die Auswahl von Gerät und Methoden fest und ich fahre nicht schlecht damit!


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Andal schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Jedenfalls mach ich daran die Auswahl von Gerät und Methoden fest und ich fahre nicht schlecht damit!


wie schaut es mit Brassen aus, reichen da 30-35 g am ~10er Wide Gape von Drennan aus? Vorfach 0,22er ~7,5-8 cm Lang, Köder Pellet 8mm


----------



## Tigersclaw (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Method Feedern*

@andal: Ich weiß du wirst jetzt sicher mit dem kopf schütteln, aber ich hab nicht wirklich n zielfisch. Ich freu mich über jeden fisch 

Beim normanen feedern gehts bei mir um n gemüdlichen Tag am Wasser, wo ab und an was an der Rute zappelt. Grade im Frühjahr, zur Einstimmung der angelsaison mach ich das gerne.

Sicher war die grundüberlegung beim Methodfischen, die größeren exemplare selektiv rauszufischen. Bei uns im Stausee gibt n mächtigen Weißfischbestand, große brassen (ü 50), Große und sehr große Karpfen, und auch große Schleien (ü 50). Diese werden sicher beim ganz normalen Feedern auch ab und an vorbeischauen. Und dann sollte das mit dem Methodteil vlt besser funktionieren. Ich werd deshalb wahrscheinlich die Boiliegröße von 10 auf 12 oder 14 hochsetzen und vorfachstärke auf 25er.


----------



## Andal (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Ein Beispiel:

Ich war Ende April am Po zum Fischen. Weil wir Wallerköder brauchten, wurde auch gefeedert. Brachsen zwischen 25 und 35 cm sind dort der Köder Nummero Uno. Das schöne an diesem Gewässer, man kann die Brassengröße über die Strömung selektieren. Die Klotüren stehen im Strom und je stehender das Waser wird, umso kleiner werden sie.

Mein Kollege feederte klassisch angemessen mit einer Mediumfeeder, Futterkorb und 12er Haken und Made-Mais. Ich griff zu einer Drennan Methodfeeder in 11 ft., 15 grm. Tellerblei (darum herum etwas feuchtes Feederfutter), 16er Haken und je einer roten Kunstmade und einem Pinkie. Damit habe ich ihn regelmäßig im Verhältnis 2 zu 1 abgeledert.

Hätten wir dieses kleine Wettfischen am Chiemsee, der sehr solide Brachsen vorweisen kann, gemacht, dann wären wir 0 : 0 aus dem Rennen gegangen. Dort zieht es nur, wenn man üppigst füttert und mit sehr deftigen Happen an großen Haken fischt. Andernfalls treiben einen fingerlange Bürschlinge in den Wahnsinn.

Fürs Brachsenfischen gibt es alles mögliche, nur eben kein so einfaches Konzept wie für Karpfen; Boilie und irgendwann hängt er.


----------



## Andal (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Tigersclaw schrieb:


> @andal: Ich weiß du wirst jetzt sicher mit dem kopf schütteln, aber ich hab nicht wirklich n zielfisch. Ich freu mich über jeden fisch



Das ist dann aber auch ein guter Teil deines Problems.


----------



## Tigersclaw (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Method Feedern*

mein Problem ist eigentlich, das ich verdammt viele Fehlbisse/Aussteiger mit dieser methode hab und wollt nur fragen woran es liegen kann . Sicher könnte man mit besserer Abstimmung und zielgerichteter Angelweise mehr Erfolge haben.

Wie gesagt wollte an sich zwei fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen. Mit der einen klassisch feedern, damits nicht langweilig wird. Und als "tote" Rute die Method feeder für vlt größere Brassen, Karpfen und Schleien. Wenn du mir n guten tip geben kannst wie man in nem 550 ha großen Stausee gezielt auf die kerlchen angelt, ohne gleich n Wochenende zu campieren, immer her damit.  Ich habs nicht so mit sehr langen angelsessions. Deshalb mach ich eigentlich alles (Spinnfischen, Fliegenfischen, Feedern, Stippen usw) außer direkt auf Karpfen zu gehen (stippen mit der pole ausgenommen).

claw


----------



## Andal (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Tigersclaw schrieb:


> mein Problem ist eigentlich, das ich verdammt viele Fehlbisse/Aussteiger mit dieser methode hab und wollt nur fragen woran es liegen kann . Sicher könnte man mit besserer Abstimmung und zielgerichteter Angelweise mehr Erfolge haben.



Das Problem löst sich nur mit der Zielgerichtung.




Tigersclaw schrieb:


> Wie gesagt wollte an sich zwei fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen. Mit der einen klassisch feedern, damits nicht langweilig wird. Und als "tote" Rute die Method feeder für vlt größere Brassen, Karpfen und Schleien. Wenn du mir n guten tip geben kannst wie man in nem 550 ha großen Stausee gezielt auf die kerlchen angelt, ohne gleich n Wochenende zu campieren, immer her damit.  Ich habs nicht so mit sehr langen angelsessions. Deshalb mach ich eigentlich alles (Spinnfischen, Fliegenfischen, Feedern, Stippen usw) außer direkt auf Karpfen zu gehen (stippen mit der pole ausgenommen).



In so einem Großgewässer kriegst du Karpfen nur per Zufall, oder Geduld. Wenn ich dagegen ein Rezept hätte, wären mir von der Karpfenszene längst Tempel errichtet worden.


----------



## Hümpfi (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Ich könnte dir jetzt nurnoch Raten vil. das Vorfach ein wenig länger zu machen. Welchen abstand hat dein Haken zum Boilie? bei mir sind es mind. 1cm. era mehr. Haken Scharf genug? Fischt du eventuell mit Schonhaken? Dann Funzt die ganze Sache fast garnicht. Ich hab mit dem Method Feeder bisher nur gute Erfolge erzielt und meine Aussteigerrate geht fast gegen Null.

mfg


----------



## Raubfisch Killer (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Tigersclaw schrieb:


> Huhu ... sorry hatte bisl was um die Ohren und den Threat bisl aus den augen gelassen...
> 
> 
> 3. Art der fehlbisse: Viele aussteiger nach 2-3 sekunden fischkontakt.. Trotz neuer Haken und verschiedenen haar/ Vorfach längen. Ich glaub 8er oder 10 gamakazu, kann auch 12er sein, ich entscheide das imemr ausm bauch raus. Faustregel war hakenbogen is in etwa so weit wie Boilie groß... müsste nachguggen welcher typ genau.
> ...


Beim Method Feeder darf man nicht anschlagen, sonder man nimmt nur die Rute hoch und drillt der Fisch ran. Beim Anschlag schlitzt der Haken oft aus.


----------



## Großbarsch (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Tigersclaw schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich wollt dieses Jahr mich so n bisl dem Method Feedern widmen, mit der Hoffnung, die ein oder andere Schleie oder größeren Brassen zu fangen. Gegen n Karpfen hätte ich natürlich auch nichts.
> 
> Erste Testversuche liefen auch ganz gut (mehrere gute Brassen um die 30-45 cm) . Jedoch hatte ich auch viele Fehlbisse, oder nennen wirs, ich hab die Bisse nicht verwerten können.
> ...


Tigersclaw, ich würde mal ein vorfach der länge 5cm-7.5cm länge ausprobieren.
aber die 60g Method feeder reichen völlig aus.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Hab mal ne Frage, und wollte kein neues Thema eröffnen.

Mein Bruder hat mir 2 flache Method-Feeder Körbe geschenkt. Das sind jedoch welche, die man als Durchlaufmontage anbietet. Kann ich da einfach nen Stopper kurz hinter dem Blei auf die Schnur machen, um den Selbsthakeffekt zu erreichen?


----------



## Black-Death (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern*

normalerweise steckt man den wirbel an dem das vorfach befestigt wird doch so in den korb, dass sie den selbsthakeffekt erreichen, der fisch ihn dann aber bei der flucht herauszieht und abziehen kann oder?


----------



## Andal (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Genau so wirds damit gemacht.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Black-Death schrieb:


> normalerweise steckt man den wirbel an dem das vorfach befestigt wird doch so in den korb, dass sie den selbsthakeffekt erreichen, der fisch ihn dann aber bei der flucht herauszieht und abziehen kann oder?



Ja genau. Nur kann man den Wirbel bei den Körben, die ich habe, da nicht reinstecken. Die haben hinten nur einen sehr dünnen "Ausgang". Ich erklär nochmal, was ich vor Habe:

Schnur -> Stopper -> Schnur -> Korb -> Wirbel -> Vorfach

-------------o-----------------[     ]---O-O---------

Der Korb ist also quasi vom Wirbel bis zum Stopper freilaufend. Wobei diese Distanz nur 2-3cm sein soll, da ich das Vorfach ja mit in den Korb pressen will. Würde man so einen guten Hakeffekt erhalten?


----------



## Hümpfi (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern*

So wie du es vorhast werden sich die Fische aufjedenfall selbst Haken, aber danach Reihenweise aussteigen. Der Korb muss im Drill Freilaufend auf der Schnur sein. Wenn du denn Stopper 20-30cm Hinter dem Blei anbringst sollte es Funktionieren.

mfg


----------



## Andal (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Hümpfi schrieb:


> Der Korb muss im Drill Freilaufend auf der Schnur sein.



Warum?


----------



## as12 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Jo sollte gehen, schnur muss dann aber frei
Durch den korb laufen können nicht den wirbel festklemmen
Damit der fisch mit ein wenig anlauf schwung sich selbst anschlagen kann


Gruss und petri


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Hümpfi schrieb:


> So wie du es vorhast werden sich die Fische aufjedenfall selbst Haken, aber danach Reihenweise aussteigen. Der Korb muss im Drill Freilaufend auf der Schnur sein. Wenn du denn Stopper 20-30cm Hinter dem Blei anbringst sollte es Funktionieren.
> 
> mfg



Du erzählst ja hier abenteurliche Sachen. Der Fisch hakt sich erst, um später auszusteigen. Warum und wie?|kopfkrat

Meine Körbe sind so was von fest, da läuft nix frei und da steigt auch nix aus (von ein paar Ausschlitzern abgesehen).


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Um bei der Kombi Method Feeder +extrem kurzes Vorfach Aussteiger zu provozieren,bedarf es schon sehr,sehr gewichtiger Körbe.Aber das Problem
hätte man dann als freilaufende Montage auch..bzw es würde dann durch den grösseren Bewegungsspielraum nach oben/unten (durch den auf der Schnur wanderenden Korb) noch verschlimmert.

Und ob Ausstieg oder nicht,hängt ja auch noch von Faktoren wie Vorfachdehnung und Hakentyp/Drahtstärke/Dicke ab.


----------



## as12 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Ja die drahtstaerke des hakens ist meines erachtens ein ganz entscheidender faktor beim
Halt im maul, je duenner bestimmt mehr bisse, je dicker um so weniger ausschlitzgefahr, ich persoenlich nehme den "dickeren" haken:q

Gruss und petri


----------



## Hümpfi (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Ganz einfach wenn der Fisch mit dem kopf schlãgt ist einen kurzen koment keine bzw. wenig Spannung auf dem Vorfach und das führt schnell zum aussteigen des Fisches. Ich habe damit schon vil experimentiert und eben das festgestellt. Fragt doch mal einen Karpfenangler ob er mit komplett fixierten Blei fischen würde.

Mfg


----------



## kati48268 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Hast ja recht, dass das ein Hebel zum Aushebeln sein kann.
Mit etwas Umsicht passiert aber i.d.R. nix; nach dem Selbsthaken mit dem meist relativ leichten Gewicht den Haken noch mal nachsetzen, Schnur straff halten,... hab so gut wie nie Aussteiger beim Method Feedern.

Und ein 'muss' ist ein freilaufender Feeder schon gar nicht, gibt auch einige, bei denen dies überhaupt nicht vorgesehen ist, z.B. der neue Method Feeder von Balzer/Zammataro.
Der hat zwar auch 'nen eingebauten Gummi-Schock-Absorber, bei anderen fest montierten Feedern passiert aber auch nix, wenn man keinen Gummizug nutzt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Hümpfi schrieb:


> Fragt doch mal einen Karpfenangler ob er mit komplett fixierten Blei fischen würde.


 
Schaue dir mal z.B. eine Safety-Clip-Montage an? Da löst sein beim Drill so rein gar nix. Absolut fix. 
Gleiches gilt für die von mir verwendete Inline-Blei-Montage. Hinter den Schlauch ziehe ich einen ganz fest sitzenden Schnurstopper. Ausgestiegen ist deshalb trotzdem noch kein Fisch, eher ausgeschlitzt (selten, aber passiert manchmal).

Natürlich muss man entsprechend Druck auf den Fisch aufbauen, wenn er sich nicht aushaken soll. Da ist aber nicht wirklich eine Herausforderung.


----------



## Fishroulett (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Moin,

ich stelle zurzeit meine neue Ausrüstung fürs Method-Feedern zusammen. Wegen der verwendeten Gewichte bei der Selbsthakmontage bräuchte ich mal einen Rat was ich machen kann. Ich habe nämlich bereits Körbe in 30g gekauft und Haken mit vormontiertem Vorfach und Haar in Größe 8 besorgt. 

Wenn ich ab kommender Woche frei hab und ans Wasser kann, würde ich gerne ohne großartiges "herumexperimentieren" eine zuverfässige Montage fischen wollen. 

Aus diesem Grund: Soll ich mir neue Körbe holen? So 40-50g und die Haken auf Größe 10 reduzieren? Oder soll ich die vorhanden Körbe einfach mit zusätzlichem Blei bestücken? Geht wohl hauptsächlich auf Brassen mit Mais am Haar. 

Ich hab übrigens nicht vor alle 15 Minuten die Rute neu auszuwerfen. Die Feederrute soll auch bei mir eher passiv sein und es wird hauptsächlich mit meiner Matchrute geangelt. Was ist zu empfehlen, um meine Fertigfuttermischung dazu zu bringen, sich nicht in wenigen Minuten komplett vom Korb zu lösen??


----------



## Hannoi1896 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Hümpfi schrieb:


> Fragt doch mal einen Karpfenangler ob er mit komplett fixierten Blei fischen würde.



Wenn du mit einem normalen Inline-Blei fischt, bleibt das im Drill meistens auch fixiert. Das gleiche beim Safety-Clip. Ich könnte also viele Karpfenangler fragen und die meisten würden mit "ja" antworten.


----------



## Hümpfi (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern*

@ kati 48268
Ich meinte ja nicht das die montage freilaufend sein muss sonder der korb nur im drill trei srin sollte. Nachsetzen wirkt sich nach meiner erfahrung era negativ aus. Die körbe vom zammi kannste zudem ehh in die tonne treten.

@naturliebhaber
Ich weisja nicht wie du deine Karpfen montagen aufbaust, bei meinen montagen löst sich das Blei jedenfalls immer auch wenn mal Satzer drauf geht. Das mit dem genug Druck aufbauen halt ich auch für sehr wage. Ein Fisch kann ziemlich heftig mit dem kopf schlagen und da ist die Frage ob deine Rute da wirklich mitkommt wenn mehere hintereinander kommen. Aber gut jedem das seine.

@hannoi1896
Kann mich nur wiederholen bei mir lõst sich das Blei immer. Das halte ich f7r sehr wichtig!


----------



## Fishroulett (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Hümpfi, was für Körbe fischt du denn? Und mit welchem Gewicht, Hakengröße, Vorfachstärke und Länge?


----------



## Andal (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Hümpfi schrieb:


> Ich weisja nicht wie du deine Karpfen montagen aufbaust, bei meinen montagen löst sich das Blei jedenfalls immer auch wenn mal Satzer drauf geht. Das mit dem genug Druck aufbauen halt ich auch für sehr wage. Ein Fisch kann ziemlich heftig mit dem kopf schlagen und da ist die Frage ob deine Rute da wirklich mitkommt wenn mehere hintereinander kommen. Aber gut jedem das seine.



Wenn deine Montagen so leicht "auseinanderfallen", wundert mich deine Aussteigerrate nicht wirklich. Mir ist in deinen Aussagen auch zu viel Absolutes. Angeln ist nicht absolut!

Zumal ich ja offensichtlich nicht der einzige bin, der deine Laborergebnisse etwas kritisch sieht.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Mal ganz ab von den Karpfenmontagen(wo wesentlich schwerere Gewichte verwendet werden): Ein normaler Gummi-Posenstopper sitzt niemals fix auf der Hauptschnur...
Beim Biss wird der Stopper Richtung Rutenspitze verschoben und schon hat man eine bisschen Spielraum. Der Montage-Vorschlag vom TE ist absolut in Ordnung und verwende eine ähnliche Montage, wenn ich mit 2 Feederruten fische. Eine simple Durchlaufmontage die durch einen Gummistopper fixiert wird kombiniert mit einem 20-25cm Vorfach.
Eine Kombi aus Besenstiel+schweres(fixiertes) Blei 150g und mehr können in der Tat Aussteiger provozieren. Das hat aber recht wenig mit method-feedern zu tun.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Hümpfi (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern*

@Fishroulett
Das kann ich dir gerne sagen.
Ich Fische die Körbe von Preston große XL Durchlauf gewichte 30 und 45gr. Haken von Preston in der größe 12-16. Die Vorfachstärke beträgt zwischen 0,18-0,22mm und haben eine Länge zwischen 7,5-22cm.

@ Andal
Ich wüsste nicht in welchem Post ich erwähnt habe das ich eine hohe Aussteigerrate habe. Gerade über diese kann ich mich wirklich nicht beklagen.
Meine "Laborergebnisse" dürfen gerne Kritisch gesehen werden, da hab ich kein Proplem mit.

mfg


----------



## Black-Death (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Fishroulett schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Was ist zu empfehlen, um meine Fertigfuttermischung dazu zu bringen, sich nicht in wenigen Minuten komplett vom Korb zu lösen??




kauf dir direkt method-futter. durch dessen konsistenz hält das ganze länger


----------



## Hannoi1896 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Fishroulett schrieb:


> Ich hab übrigens nicht vor alle 15 Minuten die Rute neu auszuwerfen. Die Feederrute soll auch bei mir eher passiv sein und es wird hauptsächlich mit meiner Matchrute geangelt. Was ist zu empfehlen, um meine Fertigfuttermischung dazu zu bringen, sich nicht in wenigen Minuten komplett vom Korb zu lösen??



Also wenn du auf Brassen angeln willst, ist es meiner Meinung nach sogar sehr gut, wenn sich das Futter relativ schnell vom Korb löst. Dies darf aber erst am Grund geschehen. Ich nehme meist normales Feederfutter und mache das einfach ein wenig feuchter. So kann man auch mit den Method Korb vorfüttern, ohne dass man immer 10 Minuten warten muss, bis sich das Futter löst.

30g Bleie reichen massig aus. Nen kleiner Anschlag, wenn der Fisch gehalt ist, schadet aber nicht.


----------



## kati48268 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Hab mich hier als Tester über das Zammataro-Set ausgelassen: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=259427&page=3


----------



## Hannoi1896 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Hab mich hier als Tester über das Zammataro-Set ausgelassen: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=259427&page=3



Super Bericht.

Meiner Meinung nach aber ziehmlich teuer das Set, auch wenn es sehr gut sein mag. Mag ja gut sein, aber mit billigeren Materialien wird man auch seine Fische fangen.


----------



## Slick (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Hi,

ich wollte mal demnächst Method Feeder ausprobieren.Jezt meine Frage ich habe Pellets von 12 mm und 16 mm mit Loch,welche auf ein normales Rig(Haarmontage mit Pelletstopper) kommt mit 6,8,  oder 10 Haken.

Wie viel Abstand sollte der Köder vom Haken haben?Ich wollte so 5 mm nehmen.Ist für Schleinen und Rotaugen,Brassen gedacht.

Grüße


----------



## kati48268 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> Super Bericht.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach aber ziehmlich teuer das Set, auch wenn es sehr gut sein mag. Mag ja gut sein, aber mit billigeren Materialien wird man auch seine Fische fangen.


Ja, hat schon seinen Preis.
Ich denke, wenn das nicht mehr so nagelneu ist, wird man es auch einen Tacken günstiger kriegen oder in Angebotsaktionen finden.

Ich sehe vor allem das Futter auch eher für spezielle Einsätze, vor allem praktisch für diejenigen, die einen intensiven Fertigmix nutzen möchten, aber Reste nich lagern können/wollen/(dürfen).
Eimer zu & in die Kellerecke, gut is. Da gammelt nix.
Wer ständig Tütenfutter anrührt & dann doch am Ende des Tages die Hälfte in den Tümpel schmeißt, angelt vermutlich noch teurer.



Slick schrieb:


> Wie viel Abstand sollte der Köder vom Haken haben?Ich wollte so 5 mm nehmen.Ist für Schleinen und Rotaugen,Brassen gedacht.


Ich mach da kaum Abstand zwischen, Pellet berührt den Haken fast. Fahre so ganz gut, glaube ich.


----------



## Slick (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Okay,

ich sollte das dann mal selber testen.


Grüße


----------



## as12 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Slick schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich wollte mal demnächst Method Feeder ausprobieren.Jezt meine Frage ich habe Pellets von 12 mm und 16 mm mit Loch,welche auf ein normales Rig(Haarmontage mit Pelletstopper) kommt mit 6,8,  oder 10 Haken.
> 
> ...



jo meine kleben auch am haken also fast null abstand


----------



## Slick (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Ich werde im Urlaub an einem Stausee in der Türkei angeln.
Das Problem ist nur dort gibt es keine Lebendköder,außer man sucht sich Tauwürmer.
Welche natürlich von Kleinfischen in Sekunden zerpflückt werden,daher wollte ich Method Feedern mit Pellets oder auch mit Teig aus Pellets angeln(Andals Tip).
Weizengluten habe ich mir schon 1 Kg gekauft.
Ich nehme Fischpellets meistens nur zum locken der Fische und ein Tauwurm als Hakenköder(der wird immer genommen).

Ein kleiner Tip

Melasse

http://www.equusvitalis.de/marken/melasse?gclid=CMul8Yfw5bcCFc1e3godjXMA9g

richtig dickflüssig,nicht wie bei den Angelshops

Fischöl

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fischol-5-Li...t_Angelsport_Köder_Futter&hash=item3f01a2a8ab

gleiche Halibutöl,wo in den Angelshops verkauft wird nur billiger.


Grüße


----------



## Andal (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Halibut... heißt das Zeug ja auch nur, weil es in der Heilbuttzucht Verwendung findet. Was da wirklich drin ist, weiß kein Mensch so genau. Nur Halibut ist garantiert keiner drin!


----------



## Slick (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Jap,

ich hatte mal beim Händler bei eBay angefragt was drin ist und er meinte auch das ist alles drin was Flossen hatte(Fischabfälle).


Grüße


----------



## *Markus* (22. September 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Ich habe das Method-System von Balzer/Zammataro (Fisch/Muschel) inzwischen drei mal  getestet, jeweils im direkten Vergleich zum normalen Cage-Feeder mit Schlaufenmontage/ATB.

Mein  Fazit fälllt leider sehr nüchtern aus. Selbst die große Friedfische,  auf die man es beim Method-Feedern gezielt abgesehen hat, bevorzugten  Made bzw. Mais/Made-Kombi am Cage-Feeder gegenüber den  Pellets/Micro-Boilies am Methodfeeder. 

Was mich auch extrem stört ist dass nach  fast jedem einziehen der Montage das (kurze) Vorfach um den Methodfeeder  bzw. dessen Flügel verwickelt war. |gr: 
Hier  ist jetzt vorallem die Frage offen, ob das Vorfach sich beim Wurf oder  erst beim Einkurbel um den Methodfeeder wickelt. Ersteres würde den  ausbleibenden Fangerfolg erklären. Hatte sonst noch jemand ein Problem  in der Art mit dem System? Falls ja konntet ihr es lösen? Ich überlege auf einen  Methodfeeder einer anderen Marke ohne Flügel umzusteigen. ;+

Zum anderen bin ich  mir auch unsicher ob dieses lockerer Futter, welches nahezu keine  Bindekraft aufweist es überhaupt bis an den Grund schafft. 

Der Muschel/Fisch-Dip wirkt hingehen sehr gut in Kombination mit Maden. :m


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. September 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern*



*Markus* schrieb:


> Was mich auch extrem stört ist dass nach fast jedem einziehen der Montage das (kurze) Vorfach um den Methodfeeder bzw. dessen Flügel verwickelt war. |gr:


 
Du weißt aber schon, dass der Köder beim Methodfeedern in den Methodfeeder, sprich ins Futter, hineingedrückt wird? Es ist also bei richtiger Montage von vorn herein ausgeschlossen, dass es da Tüdel gibt. 

Hier wird der Einsatz des Zammataro-Systems erklärt:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vxsmj1VmFzo&feature=c4-overview&list=UUXbbrnXaVyXLeUslNofGP0w

Und bzgl. der Vorliebe der Fische für Made und Dosenmais: Pellets und Boilies wurden nicht dazu erfunden, mehr Bisse zu bringen, sondern um selektiv fischen zu können. Ich bekomme auf Gemüsemais auch erheblich mehr Bisse als auf Pellets, beim Angeln mit Pellets (in der richtigen Größe) muss ich aber nicht befürchten, dass ständig 15er Plötzen dranhängen. #h 

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob du die Theorie und das Ziel vom Method-Feedern verstanden hast.


----------



## *Markus* (22. September 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, dass der Köder beim  Methodfeedern in den Methodfeeder, sprich ins Futter, hineingedrückt  wird? Es ist also bei richtiger Montage von vorn herein ausgeschlossen,  dass es da Tüdel gibt.



Das ist schon klar. Aber wie auch schon geschrieben bezweifle ich, dass das Futter und somit der Pellet bzw. der Boilie aufgrund der losen Konsistenz im Feeder bleibt bis der Grund erreicht ist. Mit normalem Feederfutter mit höherer Bindkraft hatte ich bisher deutlich bessere Ergebnisse im Methodfeeder. 



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Und bzgl. der Vorliebe der Fische für Made und Dosenmais: Pellets und  Boilies wurden nicht dazu erfunden, mehr Bisse zu bringen, sondern um  selektiv fischen zu können. Ich bekomme auf Gemüsemais auch erheblich  mehr Bisse als auf Pellets, beim Angeln mit Pellets (in der richtigen  Größe) muss ich aber nicht befürchten, dass ständig 15er Plötzen  dranhängen. #h



Wenn mehr große Fische auf Made/Mais/Wurm beißen dann nehme ich die kleineren doch in Kauf, zumal beim Feedern wo man ja nach Situation ohnehin alle paar Minuten neu auswirft. 
Sicher kommt es auch aufs Gewässer an. Wenn es dort von Kleinfischen nur so wimmelt magst du sicher nicht ganz unrecht haben. 

Ich rede hier auch nicht vom Methodfeedern allgemein sondern vom System von Balzer. Hier gibt mal aus meiner Sicht viel Geld aus ohne eine entsprechenden Vorteil daraus zu ziehen.


----------



## kati48268 (22. September 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Ich durfte das Balzer-System ja auch testen.
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...lzer-/zammataro-method-set-von-kati48268.html

Verwicklungen habe ich noch nie gehabt.
Ich packe den Köder aber auch nicht ins Futter, sondern verpacke das Vorfach darin und lass den Köder samt Haken rausschauen. Habe gefühlt so mehr Bisse.
Woher das verhedderte Vorfach bei dir herrührt, kann ich nicht sagen.

Die Bindung des Futters ist mir für tiefere Gewässer auch zu schwach, da kann man aber selbst nachhelfen.
Wichtig erscheint mir, dass man das Futter auch richtig fest andrückt.

Teuer ist der Spaß, das ist richtig.
Das Aroma ist jedoch wiederum erstklassig, bei allen Sorten.

Die Instant-Futter-Lösung sehe ich eher als Möglichkeit für Kollegen, die auf die Schnelle mal los wollen, (Rest-)Futter daheim nur schwer lagern können (z.B. wenn die Holde das im Kühlschrank nicht duldet) oder denen der Preis schlichtweg wurscht ist, gibt's ja auch.
Gammeln tut's im angebrochenen Eimer auf jeden Fall nicht, auch nach längerer Zeit nicht.


----------



## Allround-Angler (22. September 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich durfte das Balzer-System ja auch testen.
> 
> Gammeln tut's im angebrochenen Eimer auf jeden Fall nicht, auch nach längerer Zeit nicht.



Wie kriegt man sowas hin? Das Futter ist ja schon feucht|kopfkrat.
Konservierungsmittel?


----------



## *Markus* (23. September 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Verwicklungen habe ich noch nie gehabt.
> Ich packe den Köder aber auch nicht ins Futter, sondern verpacke das Vorfach darin und lass den Köder samt Haken rausschauen.


 
Vielleicht könnte das mein Problem mit dem Balzer-System lösen. Mit diesem Trick muss man auch keine Sorgen mehr haben den Köder zu zerdrücken wenn man das Futter zu stark in den Feeder presst. 





kati48268 schrieb:


> Die Bindung des Futters ist mir für tiefere Gewässer auch zu schwach, da kann man aber selbst nachhelfen.


 
Mit was hilfst du hier nach? Kombination mit normalem Feederfutter mit hoher Bindung?


----------



## kati48268 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Hab ich selbst noch nicht gemacht, verwende es nur in flachen Gewässern, wo die Bindung der Absinkphase anscheinend stand hält.
Aber mit Bindemitteln, Weizenmehl, besser Gluten, müsste das mit etwas zusätzlichem Nachfeuchten doch gehen, nehme ich an.


----------



## Andal (23. September 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Von Weizenmehl und Gluten würde ich in dem Fall die Finger lassen. Eine minmale Überdosierung und es löst sich gar nichts mehr.

Einfacher und sicherer geht es mit einer sehr geringen Zugabe, man muss sich auch hier etwas herantasten, von Corpa Melasse.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (23. September 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern*

@Andal: Oder vielleicht etwas Paniermehl...:q


----------



## Molke-Drink (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Das Problem mit der Spirale ist das die nicht so auf dem Grund liegt wie das Flache Blei vom Method.Was einen schlechten Selbsthakeffekt ausbringt.
Dazu sollte der Köder genau in der Mitte von dem Futterplatz liegen und sich nicht in der Spirale verfangen.Was halt mit ner Spirale echt schwer wird.


----------



## Andal (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Zum Thema Grundangeln mit bindigem Futter an Futterbleien gibt es mittlerweile so viel Varianten, das einer von etwas speziellem spricht und trotzdem alle von etwas anderem reden.


----------



## Nikii (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Hey 
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Preiswerten und guten Winkelpicker und MethodFeeder. Bin beriet für die Method Feeder bis zu 50 Euo inklusive Versand auszulegen. Die Winkelpicker sollte bei ca. 30 Euro liegen.
LG  Niklas


----------

